# My new kitty



## tarantulakeeper (Aug 15, 2018)

Brought her home yesterday.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sweet. She doesn't even look nervous about a new space.


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Aug 15, 2018)

yeap she is settled in pretty fast i think all things considered with the lack of human interaction and being in solitary for most of her 5 months in life growling at people when held haha she scared off lots hopeful families that wanted to adopt her to according to the petsmart workers lucky for us the wife accepted my explanation about why she was defensive like that but who wouldnt grumbly when you got who knows how many noisy kids people banging on the walls of your house to wake you up and then they wanna pick you up and get you to play


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, she is adorable!! Is she black or gray? I see ghost tabby markings on her forehead and body. 

She's looking pretty comfortable already, and definitely no grumbling there!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

She looks happy & content in her new home with her new family. I love her!!!


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Aug 15, 2018)

@spirite she is all gray with a hint of rings on her tail kinda like a coons tail haha she owns the wife and i already but i gotta another question though she had one accident so far and that was our fault i know but has used her box all times since then but i always give her treats and lots of praise after she is done everytime i know she did right is that ok or am i spoiling her the wrong way ?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep, that raccoon tail is a hallmark of tabbies. You can also see the faint "M" on her forehead and the tabby stripes on her hind leg in the pic. 

I don't think I've ever seen an entirely gray kitty with ghost tabby markings. It must be quite unusual - and beautiful.  Look at that velvety nose. 

Do you have pics where her eyes are open? (I'm so nosy, sorry!)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

to clarify: it may be more common than I think, but maybe just not as visible. There's a member who has a black kitty with ghost Bengal markings, which is also really cool.


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Aug 15, 2018)

haha its ok i will try after wife gets home from work i only got onre working hand to snap pics with kitty always wants to get up close to rub her face on me


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Aug 15, 2018)

@ spirite took a bit but here are the eye pics and a full body shot of her and her **** tail haha her paws are kinda silvery along with top of her nose she has some really dark spots or lines to on her body depending on the light its like camo print almost


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Such a cutie! And her coloring is really beautiful. Yes, that pattern that looks like camo seems to be the tabby pattern called broken mackerel (stripes with interruptions). When tabby markings are on a kitty with a solid color coat, they're called ghost tabby markings. 

I just looked up blue (technically, that's what gray kitties are called) with ghost tabby markings and read that most often, those markings will fade once they're adults, so take lots of pics now!  

Is she showing you who's boss yet?


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Aug 15, 2018)

haha yep she is


----------

